# Need help! My hedgie have mites! Concerned owner from the Philippines.



## jpimo (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi guys, need some help!

I'm fairly new here and believe me, I have been reading alot of threads about mites and I have read about Revolution (Selamectin).

I had my hog for about 3 days already and yesterday, I was a little worried because he is scratching himself so much, he wasn't like that for the past 2 days. I thought that maybe it's just normal for him because he's in a new environment but it crossed my mind that it might be mites that are causing his unusual scratching behavior.

I got worried so I read and read about things that I can do to check if my hog have mites. I learned about the "black cloth test" and in my first try, I didn't find anything white that is moving (mites) but then I tried it again because I was convinced that it might really be mites, and to my shock, I really did find mites moving around the black cloth.

I immediately go to the nearest vet to find Revolution (Selamectin) and I was a little bit skeptical because she recommended using dog flea and tick shampoo, I didn't buy it because it might be too much for my hog. I also tried contacting different pet shops and to no avail, they were not selling Revolution (Selamectin).

Please help me, what can I use as an alternative for Revolution (Selamectin)?

Hoping for your prompt reply guys!


----------



## jpimo (Nov 19, 2013)

please help


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Revolution is also marketed as Stronghold in some countries (mostly European).

Another user also lived in a no-selamectin country (Gibralter), but had success using Advocate (active ingredient Imidacloprid moxidectin).

I feel like we have several hedgehog-owners from the Philippines on the board, so I hope some of them chime in with what they can find locally that works.


----------



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd be careful with the revolution. It can cause allergic reactions. I use it for my dog(I know hedgies are different) and he had severe allergy attacks and gets bloated. I'd be skeptical I hear that hedgies skin is sensitive. Maybe there's a better thing to use? 
I know that In my pet store I go to (palmac) they actually sell mite shampoo. I don't know the brand name though. Sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Anything can cause an allergic reaction if the animal or person is sensitive to it. Revolution is safe for hedgehogs and is the recommended treatment. 

Do not use over the counter mite shampoo that may not be hedgehog safe.


----------



## melanieroseyu (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm a new hedgehog owner too so I don't really know much but I figured I would put my two cents in.. 

I know a good way to prevent mites is to switch to fleece bedding and my breeder mixes "Diatomaceous Earth" into the food that he gave me which helps prevents mites. It is even made for human consumption too.

Best of luck to your hedgehog and hope you're in a safe area as with the Typhoon in the Philippines.


----------



## jpimo (Nov 19, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for all the replies. As of now, I'm still trying to get my hands on Revolution. For now, I'm stuck with vigilantly cleaning his cage. I hope someone from the Philippines who has the same experience as me stumbles upon my thread. I want to treat my hog before it gets serious.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Other users from the Philippines you could PM:

dlonelyboy (last online yesterday)

Bubu (last online in June 2013), who had a recommendation for a good vet in Manila. Maybe you could call them and ask what htey use?

Zarekk (last online October 2013) recently dealt with mites in the Philippines. From the thread, it looked like maybe they could track down dog-strength concentrations of Revolution?

gas (last online in July 2013)

lanceawesome (last online March 2013)

eshi (last online in February 2013)

skullpion (last online in March 2012)


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

What substrate are you using? I'm more worried of attracting ants than mites. First up, newly re-housed hedgies react differently.

Wood shavings is the most popular substrate to use in the Philippines so better have a fine, screen mesh on hand and sift the wood shavings first to separate the fine dust. Do this at least twice. This will ensure your hedgie gets accustomed to the shavings til you reach a time that sifting will no longer be needed.

Do not use cat litter, paper pellets, clay pellets as substrate. I read a couple of articles where people safely used sand on their hedgies (trying that one out myself with one of my babies. Will do updates)

Next up would be giving her a nice bath. A warm, oatmeal bath usually resolves itchy hedgies. Also, do you keep other mammals or birds near your hedgie? If so, then distance them away from your hedgie.

Keep us posted with results!


----------



## jpimo (Nov 19, 2013)

dlonelyboy said:


> What substrate are you using? I'm more worried of attracting ants than mites. First up, newly re-housed hedgies react differently.
> 
> Wood shavings is the most popular substrate to use in the Philippines so better have a fine, screen mesh on hand and sift the wood shavings first to separate the fine dust. Do this at least twice. This will ensure your hedgie gets accustomed to the shavings til you reach a time that sifting will no longer be needed.
> 
> ...


Hi, when I got him, I iniatially used wood shavings but when I realized that she have mites, I temporarily used fabric for the meantime although it is not fleece, I made sure it has no loose strings. I rubbed him with a black cloth today for about 3 times with an interval of several hours. I was looking vigilantly for mites but it seems that the first time I found a mite was a freak accident but still, I wouldn't be so sure. Anyway, do you know any hedgehog mites treatment that is available here in the Philippines?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, none. Have you been to the Animal House vet clinic? Doc Ferds (yes, the one from the tv series) is sometimes there and he has some mite treatment experience. Dunno if they sell anti-mite shampoos though.

I have a home ready for itchy hedgies though, maybe it'll work out for you. Fill a third of a small basin (should be 18 inches in diameter) with warm water, mix 1/6 teaspoon (roughly 6 drops) of bleach, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 4 drops of vinegar, half a cup of crushed guava leaf extract, half a cup of crushed hibiscus flower juices. Mix well altogether and gently bathe your hedgie. Make sure he has already drank fresh water before bathing so he doesn't drink the bath water. Then rinse him with an oatmeal bath. The whole bathing process should at least be 5-6 minutes to avoid getting the hedgehog too cold. Do you know how to prepare an oatmeal bath?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Um...I'm a bit hesitant on seeing even that small amount of bleach put in anything that you're putting an animal in. That doesn't sound like a good idea to me at all... :?

I'm not a part of it anymore, but if you're on Facebook, you could try joining the hedgehog group Hedgehog Happenings. Last I knew, there was a handful of Philippines owners on there as well, and perhaps one of them may have experience with mites & where you can get Revolution or safe medication to treat them?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a last resort thing. I've been using it for years without ill effects for itching hedgies. 
I made sure nothing of the water mixture touches the nose or eyes during a bath. Bleach here is usually less toxic and less potent than foreign brands (not to mention no noxious odor) and occasionally used with bath water for other mammals with tick problems as well.

When you live on an isolated island resort where the nearest vet is in the metro reachable via ship or plane, you learn to improvise and sad to say, Philippine exotic pet owners are usually only interested in making big bucks $$$ which results in 99% of local fb exotic groups into an online market that why i turn to int'l forums since people abroad care more for their pets than make money  cutting it short, local keepers won't be much of any help since they're only interesed in buy&sell and breed to make money


----------



## jpimo (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you! maybe I'll try that, I'll update you guys!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You may choose not to put any bleach at all if you have doubts over your hedgie's safety. I am merely giving you last resort suggestions if ever all else fails


----------



## hedgehog_philippines (Dec 5, 2013)

jpimo said:


> Hi, when I got him, I iniatially used wood shavings but when I realized that she have mites, I temporarily used fabric for the meantime although it is not fleece, I made sure it has no loose strings. I rubbed him with a black cloth today for about 3 times with an interval of several hours. I was looking vigilantly for mites but it seems that the first time I found a mite was a freak accident but still, I wouldn't be so sure. Anyway, do you know any hedgehog mites treatment that is available here in the Philippines?


Hi im from the philippines too and my hedgehog has the same problem. The vet prescribed frontline and asked me to bring my hedgehog back for application. I havent bought frontline yet and still doing some research about it. For the mean time i just try to keep his cage clean and bathe him regularly.

Have you tried using frontline?


----------

